# Moving to another regional area on 489



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi,

I have lodged 489 visa for QLD and awaiting grant. I am curious to know whether I can move to any other regional area in AU other than QLD regional? I have asked this question on various forums and got a mixed response. Few consultants and individual mentioned that it can be done as long as one stay in a regional area. In fact, the grant letter has no mention that one has to stay only in the sponsored state.

What could be the repercussion if I move? Would that be an issue when going ahead for 887 PR application? Can a state make an objection later in the future?

PS: The newly introduced 491 visa allows you for an interstate transfer officially.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged 489 visa for QLD and awaiting grant. I am curious to know whether I can move to any other regional area in AU other than QLD regional? I have asked this question on various forums and got a mixed response. Few consultants and individual mentioned that it can be done as long as one stay in a regional area. In fact, the grant letter has no mention that one has to stay only in the sponsored state.
> 
> ...


The rules are very clear



Where you can live, work and study as a 489 visa holder

You and any dependants on the visa cannot live, work or study in the Greater Brisbane Area (including Ipswich and the Logan surrounding areas) or the Gold Coast.

You and your dependants must only live, work and study in the following regional postcodes: 4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4262, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287. You have more flexibility to move around if you locate to one of these postcodes – 4307 to 4499, 4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899.

If you don’t want to flout the rules then you have to Do as above

Cheers


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks NB. This is where there is an ambiguity. The above statement is from QLD site which states what all are the regional area and where one should live and work. However, this is from DIBP:



> _If you are nominated for this visa, you and all members of your family unit who are also holders of the visa, will need to live work and study in a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area.
> _
> The link redirects to the page where the regional area of all the states area listed. Nowhere it is mentioned that one has to ONLY stay in the sponsored state regional area.


Also, on BSMQ website, this is what mentioned in the Visa Condition:



> Your visa conditions
> Please ensure that you abide by the provisional visa conditions as specified by the Department of Home Affairs, because if you don’t it will affect you and your dependants when you apply for permanent residency in the future.
> 
> Most importantly:
> ...


Since the visa provide is BSMQ and the grant letter is the legal document which lists out the condition of the grant, who will supersede when it comes to a legal obligation, DIBP or state?

Sorry if I am going too much into the details. Just curious.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> Thanks NB. This is where there is an ambiguity. The above statement is from QLD site which states what all are the regional area and where one should live and work. However, this is from DIBP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The states are becoming quite serious in ensuring that applicants who are sponsored by them honour the commitment

Some applicants have received notice that why Their PR should not be cancelled as they have not done so

So if they can threaten to cancel a PR, you can imagine what they can do with the 489

Cheers


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

NB said:


> The states are becoming quite serious in ensuring that applicants who are sponsored by them honour the commitment
> 
> Some applicants have received notice that why Their PR should not be cancelled as they have not done so
> 
> ...


Agree. But what if I make a genuine effort to settle there for a couple of months and in case do not find a relevant job (highly possible), I may request state to revoke this condition. End of the day its a question of my survival over and above everything. A state cannot bind me if there are no jobs.


----------



## pajeetmyson (Jun 19, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> Agree. But what if I make a genuine effort to settle there for a couple of months and in case do not find a relevant job (highly possible), I may request state to revoke this condition. End of the day its a question of my survival over and above everything. A state cannot bind me if there are no jobs.


Its pretty simple, if you don't abide by the conditions of your visa, you risk it being canceled and deported.

If you are so worried about your 'survival' in Australia, why bother migrating?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> Agree. But what if I make a genuine effort to settle there for a couple of months and in case do not find a relevant job (highly possible), I may request state to revoke this condition. End of the day its a question of my survival over and above everything. A state cannot bind me if there are no jobs.


Did the state force you to take the sponsorship?
You took it willingly with open eyes knowing fully well what sort of jobs are available and what you are committing 
After eating that cake now you are refusing to pay for it saying that you don’t have the money and so you should be allowed to leave the shop

That’s why I always warn members not to opt for 489 blindly but the allure of living in Australia does not let them look at the reality

You can try to get a waiver from the state, if you can show a confirmed job offer letter.
Maybe you will get lucky

Worst come worst you can always go back to your home country


Cheers


----------

